# Need Car Audio Help Please!



## johnnysullivan (May 18, 2009)

Hey,
I've been trying many different ways of playing my iPod through my Sony CDX-2500R Head unit... Fm transmitters fail, there is no direct auxiliary input etc etc..
One thing I have found is that there is a blue RCA input in the back of the unit which I am pretty sure is a CD-changer input.

Just wondering if anyone would have any idea how to use this as an auxiliary port for my iPod,

Cheers :]


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

plain and simple, you either need a 1/8" input on the frint or AUX RCA's on the back, A single RCA for the cd changer will not work.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Will the FM modulator not work cause of a funny antenna plug, or just plain old does not work? Don't they have no connection FM modulators now? 
The new head units that are out now you can load your music from a USB plug, and with the size of USB'S these days you'd have all the room for music you need.
I'm sure if you look hard enough you could find one to use with what you have, or sell the one you have now.


----------



## johnnysullivan (May 18, 2009)

Hmm I feel so stupid I found out that the input in the back was the reset button that looks like an RCA input :/ I guess now my only choices are to settle with fm transmitter static, use cds, buy an Fm modulator or a new head unit...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

FM modulators are good and bad. The sound quality is horrible and they phase in and out.....so I guess they are all bad, but at least you might get to hear your Ipod.


----------

